# Who wants baby duck asap?



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi I rescued a baby duck before it went towards the street I was wondering if somebody's interested in it its about 2 weeks old super cute.. I live close to West Palm Beach Florida please email me or PM me


----------

